# Are Rogue Drivers Able to Mess with Cell Phones of Other Drivers?



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I was in an area Saturday night where I generally have very good connections with my cell phone while doing UE.

Last night I was at a closed Taco Bell and having great difficulty connecting to get a new delivery. I was right next to a McDonalds with a long line at the drive thru.

While trying to troubleshoot my phone, it got me thinking. Is it possible that one or more corrupt drivers have devices connected to their phones which cause other Eats drivers within perhaps a few hundred feet to lose internet connections, etc?

I do remember reading something about Amazon drivers who were trying to get gigs at Whole Foods stores. They would take a second cell phone and hang it in a tree near the entrance to the Whole Foods. Somehow a signal would be sent to the phone in the tree and then almost instantly relayed to the thief’s cellphone in whatever car he is in. Amazon apparently clamped down on this behavior.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

They could have a Jammer and jam your signal so you're not showing up as available🤷‍♀️


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Woow . Hacking signals and blocking satélites to get your UE orders?
Are you THAT desperate?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

If cheating can be done, you can pretty much guarantee it is being done.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

UberPotomac said:


> Woow . Hacking signals and blocking satélites to get your UE prefer?
> Are you THATdesprrate?


People cheat on videogames where there is no monetary reward to win. They will certainly cheat you out of $2 deliveries.


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> They could have a Jammer and jam your signal so you're not showing up as available🤷‍♀️


It would jam their signal, too.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> They could have a Jammer and jam your signal so you're not showing up as available🤷‍♀️


What Daisy said.
Jammers can reside inconspicuously in someone’s front shirt pocket and disrupt the service of other cellphone users around them so they can enjoy a nice quiet train ride or dinner at a restaurant without all the chatter of other phone-yackers within their vicinity. I suppose it would disrupt the signal of the user also though who is also wanting to get pings, so I imagine the culprit would have to secretly place the device within the popular staging area of other delivery drivers and then sit just outside of the range of the jammer so as to get all the pings for themselves.
Just for the record, jammers are illegal to use in the USA, nor will I suggest where you can obtain one. Just know that if a jammer is being utilized within your vicinity, you’ll lose more than just the ability to receive pings — you won’t be able to receive or make calls or log into to UP.net, so don’t always assume your lack of delivery requests is due to a rogue jamming device in your area.
“Can you hear me now?” 📵


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

The jammer would also interfere with the persons phone who is using the jammer.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Rogue drivers with jammers? Meh. Child's play. Rogue F4 drivers with a couple HARMS? Now that's a real threat. Better turn off your cell phone quick!


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

If they're going to jam me out of seeing $2.50 order requests then jam away.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Jam? Maybe its jelly!

Jam you, jam them, jam themselves.... So a jammer would be useless at mcdonald or tacobell.

Now. A smart Jammer would place it somewhere at the airport queue line, and then continue on away from the pig pen and pick up airport rides outside of the pig pen.....or so i hear thats how it's done.


Bottom line is your theory is sound but in practice is flawed. Online right now


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

ChicagoHeat12 said:


> It would jam their signal, too.


Depends on the frequency. GSM CDMA etc


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

As far as I know...









ALLDEAL 8 Bands 5G 4G LTE 3G WIFI GPS L1 Isolater Up to 10M


ALLDEAL 8 Bands 5G 4G LTE 3G WIFI GPS L1 Isolater Up to 10M




www.alldeal.co.uk





it's less than a couple hundred bucks, so not out of the question.

The problem to your theory is that the use of a cell jammer can't really be directed. Either your jamming the band you and everyone elses cell phone works on or you don't.''


I've considered firing up the cell jammer at Disney world to block customers ability to call an uber but that seems like chicanery on an epic scale LOL.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> People cheat on videogames where there is no monetary reward to win. They will certainly cheat you out of $2 deliveries.


Missing the point . Would you break into a bank to use your ATM card ?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

ChicagoHeat12 said:


> It would jam their signal, too.





Hexonxonx said:


> The jammer would also interfere with the persons phone who is using the jammer.


Okay you guys think outside of the box. Obviously they don't want to jam themselves so how would they prevent that? Well they either hire a third-party co-conspirator, who gets a cut of the money made or they simply leave their phone in their car and walk into the vicinity they want to jam. Example of the co-conspirator would be - a cousin friend or any acquaintance who is not actively running the app. They would go in to that specific area they want jammed and jam with their Sidekicks hanging right outside the radius of the Jammer making them closest proximity. As for leaving their phone in the car and taking off walking, it's perfect for the airport queues. park on one end of the lot and stroll through the lot jamming, while your phone and your buddies are all outside the radius 🤷‍♀️ not only does this get them rides but if they wait a few minutes, they will also get a surge.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

now this too will become a 'fact' on this forum. <sigh>


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

SHalester said:


> now this too will become a 'fact' on this forum. <sigh>


People may believe anything you feed them. 
Why do you think we got so many Republicans ?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberPotomac said:


> Why do you think we got so many Republicans ?


Because they love their spouses, kids and country.
Stupid people.
Stupid, stupid.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Because they love their spouses, kids and country.
> Stupid people.
> Stupid, stupid.


They can not love a country and hate the people that live in it. They cannot love a country and try to overthrown a system that served the same country since the founders . 
Sadly , the Republican Party has been highjack by a corrupt oligarch followed by spineless politicians. The question stand . How far are decent Republicans willing to go to support this kind of leadership just because he hate the same people that they do .


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

UberPotomac said:


> People may believe anything you feed them.
> Why do you think we got so many Republicans ?





UberBastid said:


> Because they love their spouses, kids and country.
> Stupid people.
> Stupid, stupid.





UberPotomac said:


> They can not love a country and hate the people that live in it. They cannot love a country and try to overthrown a system that served the same country since the founders .
> Sadly , the Republican Party has been highjack by a corrupt oligarch followed by spineless politicians. The question stand . How far are decent Republicans willing to go to support this kind of leadership just because he hate the same people that they do .


Keep the politics in the politics section.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I didn't start it


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> I didn't start it


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Stamping my foot ... "MOD ... HE'S POKING AT ME ... MAKE HIM STOP ..."


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Stamping my foot ... "MOD ... HE'S POKING AT ME ... MAKE HIM STOP ..."


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberPotomac said:


>


I don't even like you assholes.


.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> I don't even like you ******.
> 
> 
> .


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

I been “cancel” to another thread. 

Jajaja


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

ChicagoHeat12 said:


> It would jam their signal, too.


If that is the case, what is to stop them from using multiple cell phones- one where the signal will be jammed and the other to actually do deliveries?


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Let’s get to the crux of the issue: every cell phone carrier is azz right now because of their 5G “upgrade”. Dead zones everywhere.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)




----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Hysterical thread.

Two Thumbs Up says the Morning Gazette.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

I drive a Nissan Rogue and there is no option avail on any model that enables cell phone jamming.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Crazy thing this thread being started last week. This weekend, T-Mobile has been down in about a 2 block radius of where I hang out waiting for orders every day. It was also out one whole day about 3-4 weeks ago.

AT&T is working fine in the area which is why I have two phones with me every day on two carriers.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> If that is the case, what is to stop them from using multiple cell phones- one where the signal will be jammed and the other to actually do deliveries?


The second phone would have to be out of the range of the jammer, otherwise it too would be jammed as well.

Before posters start talking about tin foil hats they should check out what's happening with Instacart. Scammers (probably with help from corrupt insiders at Instacart) are stealing virtually all of the good orders. Some of the hackers are "selling" orders to desperate drivers.

Given the scarcity of good deliveries from Uber Eats and Doordash, I wouldn't rule out scammers stealing orders from those companies either.


----------

